# UPC / NTL Contract Cancellation Fee



## Renter27 (9 Oct 2010)

I moved out from my family home in June , as I had been the account holder for the NTL , my dad took it over, he rang them to put it in his name as I was moving out , he was told he would have to set up his own account for privacy reasons etc . A few weeks later a bill arrived to the house for me , E139 , including a E100 In-Contract Canellation fee , and 1 months TV subscription of 39E.

In the mean time my dad had received a bill for the TV for the same period of time , which he paid. So armed with the 2 bills I rang their Customer Service department . Firstly I told them no contract was cancelled , TV supply still goes into the house , it just happens to be paid by a different person now . Besides , I didnt have a contract , I was a customer over 4 years, any contract was well-finished . I was told because i chose not to continue being a NTL customer in my new home I had to pay the cancellation fee , but its driving me insane as they still get money from my family house , who cares who pays it !!

We had upgraded from analogue to digital a few months previously when a rep was calling door to door so apparently that commenced a new contract , but I wasnt present that day , I signed nothing or spoke to no-one so as far as Im concerned it was not a new contract term . 

I tried to explain too that the months' TV fee had been billed to my dad which he paid, she said she couldnt discuss another account-holder and regardless if he paid it or not I must pay it too ! In the end i told them I'd be paying nothing and to stop sending letters .

All was good until I received a letter from a Debt Collection Agency this week , demanding the money or face legal proceedings & bad credit rating etc . I'm absolutely fuming , a little scared but mostly extremely angry . Part of me says pay it to shut them up , but it so galls me that they can rip me off so greatly , I nearly feel like saying fine, see you in Court .

This is all insane , according to them I shouldnt of moved house until the imaginary contract was up , even the woman on the phone agreed but said thats the way it is .


----------



## niceoneted (9 Oct 2010)

Well not sure what you should do about the bill perhaps just pay it. 
I would most certainly be deciding not to have any further dealings with them though once any current contract runs out - that goes for the home house too - that is if your dad agrees with you.


----------



## Renter27 (9 Oct 2010)

Thanks Brendan - my Dad was home that day , he rang me to confirm my bank account details to give to the rep as he said he needed them to upgrade the package . I didnt speak to the rep & didn't realise that this now constituted a new contract term . My dad signed nothing and I was never sent anything to sign . 

If its in small print somewhere that this started a new contract I'll accept that , but I've never written to them  to cancel anything . I simply wanted my dad to take over payments , and them saying that my dad had to open his own account , that he couldnt simply take over mine , seems to allow them charge me this cancellation fee. ( oh and they tried to charge my dad 40euro connection fee too! )

And now this bully-boy Debt Collection letter - am I being unreasonable ??!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Oct 2010)

No, they are, on the face of it. Don't waste any more time talking to "the woman [or man] on the phone"; lay it out clearly in writing to them and indicate that your next step will be to seek legal redress along exactly the lines Brendan has suggested.





Renter27 said:


> I'm absolutely fuming , a little scared but mostly extremely angry . Part of me says pay it to shut them up , but it so galls me that they can rip me off so greatly , I nearly feel like saying fine, see you in Court.


Lay the emotion aside and keep it "calm but firm". They'll back off pretty quick.


----------



## Papercut (10 Oct 2010)

With regard to you not signing anything when you upgraded to digital, are you 100% sure of this or would your Dad have signed something?

Usually when the UPC technician comes to install the digital box they complete a New Service Document which details your account details, installation work carried out. it also has all the legal details overleaf, including the fact that you are entering into a new contract. The document doubles up as the technician's worksheet. They normally get you to sign it & give you a green carbon copy. I honestly think that it would be very unusual for them not to ask for a signature.

The form states:

'' _Customer Service Agreement.

Sign below if you are in agreement with the terms shown herein & the conditions overleaf. I/We accept UPC's offer to provide the services shown above and the conditions set out overleaf which are incorporated in this contract and which I/We accept_.''

I have two of these green forms: one which I signed years ago when I had NTL Digital which I cancelled after a couple of years, & another which I signed over a year ago when I went digital again. I have also signed my brother's name on a form for him when he was getting his installed & he couldn't be there on the day to let them in.

Could it be that your Dad signed your name, or even his name a few months ago?


----------

